# VirtualBox: Umzug in VM scheitert mit Illegal Instruction

## frank9999

Hallo,

ich versuche die Gentoo Installation meines Laptops mit VirtualBox 4.3 als 64 Bit VM laufen zu lassen.

Bisher hatte ich hierzu VMWare Workstation eingesetzt. Ich möchte zukünftig aber möglichst nur noch OSS einsetzen.

Ich habe hierzu wie immer meine Installation mittels tar archiviert. Zum einrichten des neuen Systems oder VM nutze ich immer die aktuelle Systemrescue CD (64 Bit Kernel).

Das Problem ist das ich nach einem chroot in meine Maschine von vielen Programmen inkl. python & Co beim Aufruf immer eine "Illegal Instruction" erhalte.

Aus diesem Grund scheitere ich dann z.b. bei dem erstellen der Config für grub2...

Scheinbar ist die von VirtualBox emulierte CPU nicht zum meiner Installation kompatibel.

Die wenigen Optionen die mir VirtualBox in diesem Bereich anbietet habe ich alle ausprobiert...

Vor 2,3 Wochen konnte ich problemlos noch mit VMWare eine VM dieser phys. Maschine erstellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich bei VirtualBox noch ansetzen kann?

Hier die Infos zur phys. Maschine:

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.11.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2630QM_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    20533660 total,  16514544 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Oct 2013 22:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay lokal

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

....

Gruß,

Frank

----------

## frank9999

niemand eine Idee???

----------

## Christian99

ich bin keine experte damit, aber in den Einstellungen für deine virtuelle maschine gibts unter system->beschleunigung ein kästchen für "VT-x/AMD-V aktivieren". eventuell kannst du das mal aktivieren, falls du das noch nicht hast. ansonsten weiß ich auch net wie man bei Virtualbox die prozessor parameter tunen kann.

----------

## Tinitus

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> niemand eine Idee???

 

Was hast Du als VM Typ ausgewählt? Ich habe z.B. Linux 2.6 (64).

Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Hast Du genügend RAM reserviert oder eine SWAP Partition?

Was sagt /var/log/messages? Gibt es Startfehlermedungen?

----------

## musv

Illegal Instruction lässt normalerweise auf Architekturunterschiede insbesondere bei den CPU-Befehlen schließen. 

Mach mal ein:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

sowohl bei der VM in VMWare als auch bei der VM in Virtual Box und vergleich mal die Flags.

----------

